# helping an older gent with TRT



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well i have a friend who is 55.  On TRT, 200mg once a month.  He thinks his levels are low and he just was tested.

after being on 200mg once a month for 3 months hes at 334 for total T, and 70 for free T.  

I keep telling him to find a new doc or clinic that will give 75-125mg a wk or there about.  Currently he is seeing his normal Doc for all this.  

His doc says hes GTG now.  He tells me he feels good after the inj for a wk and than goes back to shitty.  I keep telling him to goto a mens clinic.  


How low are his numbers...??  being a younger guy myself i only pay attention to this so much because it doesnt really pertain to me.

any advice i can give him??  mainly from guys in his shoes??


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 1, 2013)

Dude that's pretty low with being injected. He fells like shit probably because his numbers are dropping low and e is rising. Specially 200mg a month. What's he on undeca? Or e or c. if its e or c then wtf that doc blows.


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2013)

That is very low.  My number before trt was right around 330.  The guidlines for what they are worth allow for 200mg/2 weeks.  He's better off going with a hrt clinic imo.  Also his doc probably doesn't check his E2 or Rx Hcg.  I think a good test range is around 700.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 1, 2013)

The most important thing that I would suggest is tell your friend to print out a copy of the information on the half life of  test cyp. At least that should provide a basis for asking for a every 5 day schedule. 

From there, most guys responded well to an initial application of 70 mgs every 5 days. So that would be a good starting point that should not require the use of an ancillary drug like adex. At 55 years old, I would suggest he forgo HCG unless he is looking to be a later-in-life Dad.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 2, 2013)

Get that man to a HRT clinic, poor guy is riding a roller coaster with that type of protocol! 
As Cashout said, 70mg e5d is gonna be the best for him to start out at. One 200mg shot once a month is horrible. A lot of guys have trouble with a 200mg shot once every 2 weeks as it is.. As for his t levels he is at the very bottom of the range.. I'm sure once he's pinned he feel great, his levels are back up and then it's the slow decline from there. I'm suprised he's even sitting at 300's with what that doc is doing to him... 
That doc is actually messing him up more than doing good at this point. Tell him to call a clinic or atleast find a better doc that know HRT...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2013)

He's on cyp


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was on TRT with Kaiser Permanente, firstly they had me on 200mg x twice a month, then they just went to 400mg once a month with no AI or any ancilliaries. To be honest i felt fine on both, and my blood tests came back fine. The only issue with Monthly shots is that sex drive is pretty much down by the fourth week. But its great the first week after a shot! 

Im not recommending monthly shots - just saying thats what i was given by my doctor. The advantage - it only cost $10 per injection! Gotta love HMO's.  

My initial thought is that 200mg for a month seems to be a bit low. But im not a doctor so take my feedback with a grain of salt. I would suggest your friend talk to his doctor and ask why that particular dose was set, and ask where in the range of testosterone results the doctor is aiming to get him. Because where he is now seems to be on the low side.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2013)

His numbers went up a lot after the 3 months of 200/month 

But I still think he's on a roller coaster and that just has to suck.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 7, 2013)

200mg a month is bullshit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> 200mg a month is bullshit.



ik ik...

i have no clue why they dont do him 50mg a wk....???


----------



## BigFella (Feb 13, 2013)

Older gent? ****, what does that make me?

I imagine he doesn't want to get on a forum with a lot of young roid freaks. I'll PM you my email if you think he's up for a discussion. Very happy to help him off-line - I do it a bit now.

Summary:

No-one, not us nor his doctor nor himself, knows what his optimum T level is.

But _my opinion, based on my experience_, is that he would dramatically raise the quality of his life by moving to a twice-weekly, higher dose of Test E.

_For me_ T levels of less than 1,000 suck really bad. He's on 300, which is only a little more than I was before I started.

Seriously, if he wants to find out more get him to talk to me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2013)

yea, pm me boss.  need your help


----------



## BigFella (Feb 15, 2013)

Well he hasn't called me yet. Happy to give you website link - I'm quite open because I'm legal. Mostly.


----------

